# Altoid Tin Gs-12



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wak recently posted his excellent Altoid tin slingshot called Gimli's Axe:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15796-my-altoid-ss-gimlis-axe/

I commented that it reminded me of The Gopher's little shooter GS-12:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/5196-small-aluminum-plate-shooter/

A number of folks made slingshots based on The Gopher's design, including me. But the original GS-12 is too large for an Altoid tin. So I checked with The Gopher, and he gave me permission to resize the GS-12 to fit into an Altoid tin. I have made two versions of this little shooter, using 1/8 inch aluminum plate.










The one at the top is made to have bands tied over the top of the forks. The one at the bottom has slits in the forks so that bands can be attached by the "match stick" method ... double the band, stretch, slip into the slot with a match stick (or something similar) in the loop to keep the bands from pulling through. Here is a banded ATGS-12 in an Altoid tin.










Here is the slotted version with bands:










And here is the other version with bands tied on:










In both photos I have used a shoestring lanyard with cable lock. And I have used Alliance #105s left full length for bands. I did not cut off the excess so that if the bands break at the pouch, the bands can still be salvaged by making use of the excess. The lanyard can be placed around the wrist in the usual fashion. However, I have found that by bringing the lanyard around the back of the slingshot and through the forks, and then placing the lanyard around the fingers of my holding hand , I get a more stable grip.



















This use of the lanyard is similar to the way Wak uses his lanyard. I coated my original GS-12 with that rubberized stuff made for tool handles. I believe that these little guys would also benefit by such a treatment.

There is a lot of room left over in the Altoids tin, as this design takes up little space, especially in 1/8 inch aluminum plate. So it would be a simple matter to add a regular handle as a separate piece, made to be screwed to the forks, thus giving a more full sized frame, as with my Altoid tin Mutant Ninja:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15277-altoid-box-mutant-ninja/

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Que moderno y practico eres mi amigo!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Really neat what you've done with those Charles. I particularly like the idea with the slots! I'm going to maybe use that idea with a couple
of wood GS-12's.


----------



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm really liking these little sling shots. Those GS-12s look great.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Very cool sir. Nice work.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for all of the kind comments. And thanks to The Gopher for giving his permission to muck about with his design.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks great Charles, i like the slotted forks!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I love Sir Charles, are great designs.
Master a hug .... Alf


----------



## Ratatoskr (Jan 20, 2012)

Do want, now to find aluminum.... and someone to cut it out for me....


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

is cool !!!! and IS MINE!!!!


----------



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

I like it, just the right size to carry in a backpack.Could a person hunt with this small slingshot?


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

nice!


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

long time did not write, but still trying to figure something this is my last modified GS-12 that I got from Charles.



I found a hanger for trainers .....



quick installation and we really convenient handle!






enjoy


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Awesome .! :thumbsup:


----------



## y.o.r.k (Mar 4, 2013)

very nice design. I would be afraid of shoting my hand. Do you have problems with this?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice modification, Kooniu!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

y.o.r.k said:


> very nice design. I would be afraid of shoting my hand. Do you have problems with this?


no never


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

another idea- I use Charles's altoid GS-12 and put into stick handle. Nice, comfy grip (all positions :hammer grip, fingers hook and thumb support) and good balance with torch for night shooting.


----------

